# Best Bank / Best Cheap International Call Provider



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so i arrive on Monday and have no bank account in Spain, i will continue to use my English bank account to keep a credit history in the UK but also will need a Spanish bank account. Which bank do you find to be the easiest, best value and which has a good English customer service? Will need on-line banking too to keep an eye on finances and so be able to transfer money to and from other accounts.

Also they are at my property installing a Telefonica line as we speak.. they do not know just yet whether i can have an ASDL internet line installed but will do within 48 hours, if not there are other options like a dongle. In regards to international phone calls i will be doing my English job and will be making a lot of phone calls as i will be working from home and may be on the phone for up to 3 hours a day to various countries including South Africa, Malta, England and a few others. Who are the cheapest for this type of service?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Best bank for me has always been Solbank, everything in English (including the online bit) and English speaking in the bank - banking is not something I fancy tackling in Spanish even now

Cheap calls wise, we have been using Skype for the business for over 3 years. This gives us a London UK number in and we use the Europe Unlimited (they also do a World package) package which gives us "free" unlimited calls out to anywhere in Europe. Combined with the free calls we get with our Vodafone ADSL offering (Telefonica do the same) we never get any nasty surprises!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so i arrive on Monday and have no bank account in Spain, i will continue to use my English bank account to keep a credit history in the UK but also will need a Spanish bank account. Which bank do you find to be the easiest, best value and which has a good English customer service? Will need on-line banking too to keep an eye on finances and so be able to transfer money to and from other accounts.
> 
> Also they are at my property installing a Telefonica line as we speak.. they do not know just yet whether i can have an ASDL internet line installed but will do within 48 hours, if not there are other options like a dongle. In regards to international phone calls i will be doing my English job and will be making a lot of phone calls as i will be working from home and may be on the phone for up to 3 hours a day to various countries including South Africa, Malta, England and a few others. Who are the cheapest for this type of service?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't know where you are based, but we use Halifax Hispania and have found them very good. Unfortunately, they only seem to have branches in the major expat areas, but have online banking facilities, and the staff are all english speaking. I'm sure that other posters have their own preferences...

For international calls, once you have the internet access sorted, I would suggest using Skype for international calls.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys really helpful, not sure about there being a Halifax in Javea as i can't find one on-line for Javea and the english help line for international Halifax closed at 5... The skype thing sounds great i can't afford to be paying fortunes for calls, what is the best way to get a skype line and how do i go about organising it? Are the lines good?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I use Solbank too. Always nice and friendly

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, Solbank. Our local branch gives excellent service in many languages.
But any bank is only as good as the staff in the local branches.
As for internet...I've changed from telefonica/movistar to Telitec.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dolphin. said:


> Thanks for the advice guys really helpful, not sure about there being a Halifax in Javea as i can't find one on-line for Javea and the english help line for international Halifax closed at 5... The skype thing sounds great i can't afford to be paying fortunes for calls, what is the best way to get a skype line and how do i go about organising it? Are the lines good?



Halifax Hispania is very good, we use them and you can transfer money between the UK and Spanish branches online or over the phone, with no fee.

All you need for Skype is an internet connection and a USB phone, you just download it for free. If the person at the other end has Skype too the calls are free; if not, they are about a penny a minute.
Details: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/home


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, Solbank. Our local branch gives excellent service in many languages.
> But any bank is only as good as the staff in the local branches.
> *As for internet...I've changed from telefonica/movistar to Telitec*.


Ok so is Telifonica internet bad? See i just come off the phone a min ago and they said that ADSL totally unlimited with a router will cost me 19.90 pcm with a router included and the Telefonica line is 13.97 so total 33.87 pcm for phone and internet.. is this not the best option to combine the internet with phone? As they are setting up a 12 month contract


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Halifax Hispania is very good, we use them and you can transfer money between the UK and Spanish branches online or over the phone, with no fee.
> 
> All you need for Skype is an internet connection and a USB phone, you just download it for free. If the person at the other end has Skype too the calls are free; if not, they are about a penny a minute.
> Details: Make the most of Skype - free internet calls and great value calls


Fantastic 1p would that be to anywhere in the world? So i just pay my 33 euros to Telefonica pcm for the ASDL and line rental and then pay Skype for my calls?


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> I use Solbank too. Always nice and friendly
> 
> Jo xxx


Looks like there is a few Solbanks in Javea.. whats it like for english and can you transfer money without fees? Thanks 

Oh and sorry to hear your going back to england


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so is Telifonica internet bad? See i just come off the phone a min ago and they said that ADSL totally unlimited with a router will cost me 19.90 pcm with a router included and the Telefonica line is 13.97 so total 33.87 pcm for phone and internet.. is this not the best option to combine the internet with phone? As they are setting up a 12 month contract


Telefonica has such a bad reputation in Spain that it has now changed its name to Movistar (formerly its mobile phone brand). The main problem was that internet use grew very quickly here, later than most of the rest of Europe, and they didn't have enough trained staff or engineers to cope. Also they were a state monopoly so people had to like it or lump it! Things are much better now though.

Don't let them talk you into their TV Imagenio service! It's a complete waste of money and they will put the price up after 6 months then you are stuck with it. There are much cheaper ways of getting digital TV.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Well i am having an 80cm dish put up and already have a Sky box so can pick up a few channels with this.. is this my best option? And RE the internet i have just agreed to 12 months, is this a mistake or will i be ok?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bank: Another vote for Solbank. Everything is in English and you will find English speaking people at the branch. They are always very helpful. 

We tried Lloyds Spain and CAM Bank but we find Sol is best

To give you an idea of what they offer follow this link (obviously you cannot login)

https://www.solbank.com/en/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so is Telifonica internet bad? See i just come off the phone a min ago and they said that ADSL totally unlimited with a router will cost me 19.90 pcm with a router included and the Telefonica line is 13.97 so total 33.87 pcm for phone and internet.. is this not the best option to combine the internet with phone? As they are setting up a 12 month contract



Yes...I paid that for my first year with them. Then they put the total cost to 70 euros inspite of my complaints and threats to look elsewhere.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes...I paid that for my first year with them. Then they put the total cost to 70 euros inspite of my complaints and threats to look elsewhere.


So what should i do? Will they put it to 70 any time soon? Should i cancel the contract?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> So what should i do? Will they put it to 70 any time soon? Should i cancel the contract?


They have put you on the introductory price, which will last for one year, after which it will increase (mine went up about another 10 euro a month). I am now looking at other options to decide whether it is worth changing to another provider, or whether having done my homework, I can call movistar and threaten to move over to another provider and see if they can match the price. I'm loathed to move to another provider as I have everything running smoothly, and don't like the thought of being without the internet for any time at all!


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully they should put you down to the introductory price, they would be daft not too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Looks like there is a few Solbanks in Javea.. whats it like for english and can you transfer money without fees? Thanks
> 
> Oh and sorry to hear your going back to england


most of the banks in Javea have someone who speaks English - I even taught a couple of them!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> So what should i do? Will they put it to 70 any time soon? Should i cancel the contract?


No, don't do that. Sounds like you've got a good deal. Wait until the year is up then see what they do.
I told them I was cancelling so they halved my bill but after a year told me it was a 'special offer' and they couldn't extend it.
No way will I pay 70 euros for not very good internet and free calls within Spain - I use Skype most of the time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> They have put you on the introductory price, which will last for one year, after which it will increase (mine went up about another 10 euro a month). I am now looking at other options to decide whether it is worth changing to another provider, or whether having done my homework, I can call movistar and threaten to move over to another provider and see if they can match the price. I'm loathed to move to another provider as I have everything running smoothly, and don't like the thought of being without the internet for any time at all!


That's what happened to me! They wouldn't extend my 'special offer'.
I've changed to Telitec...40 euros a month inclusive of IVA, 200 minutes of free calls to EU countries.
But you may have better luck....or a more amenable person to discuss it with.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> most of the banks in Javea have someone who speaks English - I even taught a couple of them!!


I had a conversation with Solbank before and they seemed very helpful and their english was very good and they said they have an english help line and will even translate if your stuck in a certain situation when making a payment etc. They offered me a Privalige account at €20 per quarter which had many benefits, they said they could offer me a good account for free but i'd have to have my wages paid in to that account which i can't do.

Solbank aren't in Javea but have 2 branches in Denia which is only 10 mins away... are they worth the journey?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> That's what happened to me! They wouldn't extend my 'special offer'.
> I've changed to Telitec...40 euros a month inclusive of IVA, 200 minutes of free calls to EU countries.
> But you may have better luck....or a more amenable person to discuss it with.


Me too - but they rang AFTER I´d moved to Jazztel and offered the new customer price if I went back (Jazztel don´t have a fixed term contract), I declined ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dolphin. said:


> Well i am having an 80cm dish put up and already have a Sky box so can pick up a few channels with this.. is this my best option? And RE the internet i have just agreed to 12 months, is this a mistake or will i be ok?


Stick with the contract if you´re happy with it, then shop around after the 12 months is up.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too - but they rang AFTER I´d moved to Jazztel and offered the new customer price if I went back (Jazztel don´t have a fixed term contract), I declined ...


Ahh.....I think I'll decline if they offer me a deal. I hate all this b*****g about....
Why is all this so expensive outside the UK?? It was the same in Prague...
Then I see adverts on Sky for silly prices for internet and mobile services.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> I had a conversation with Solbank before and they seemed very helpful and their english was very good and they said they have an english help line and will even translate if your stuck in a certain situation when making a payment etc. They offered me a Privalige account at €20 per quarter which had many benefits, they said they could offer me a good account for free but i'd have to have my wages paid in to that account which i can't do.
> 
> Solbank aren't in Javea but have 2 branches in Denia which is only 10 mins away... are they worth the journey?


There's definitely a Solbank in Javea

Avinguda del Pla

it was still there this afternoon anyway when my OH drove past it


Google Maps


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol good well i'll find the number tomorrow and give them a call direct when i find it 

They seem pretty switched on and organised


----------



## coldhater 1 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Banks*

I use Solbank in Torremolinos and find they have an excellent English customer service, The branch set up all my direct debits for the Utility Bills, They provide my Domestic Insurance , Solbank on line Banking is as good as any I have used and the services they DONT charge for far exceed any fees you will expect to find
in Spanish banking .
( Most important ) they have a dish of sweets at the counter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Lol good well i'll find the number tomorrow and give them a call direct when i find it
> 
> They seem pretty switched on and organised


Solbank
Avenida Del Pla, 
S/N 03730 Xabia/javea 
966 460 914


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

lynn said:


> They have put you on the introductory price, which will last for one year, after which it will increase (mine went up about another 10 euro a month). I am now looking at other options to decide whether it is worth changing to another provider, or whether having done my homework, I can call movistar and threaten to move over to another provider and see if they can match the price. I'm loathed to move to another provider as I have everything running smoothly, and don't like the thought of being without the internet for any time at all!


See if Vodafone offer their ADSL service in your area. I pay 39€ a month, no line rental, free calls in Spain and 15MB uncapped internet connection with 3G (dongle) backup if the fixed line goes down. In two years or so I´ve never had any problems. The switch from Telefonic to Vodafone was painless - Telefonica turned up at 6pm about 5 days after I got my contract with Vodafone, pulled some wires out somewhere, next morning at 8am Vodafone turned up and reconnected anything.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> See if Vodafone offer their ADSL service in your area. I pay 39€ a month, no line rental, free calls in Spain and 15MB uncapped internet connection with 3G (dongle) backup if the fixed line goes down. In two years or so I´ve never had any problems. The switch from Telefonic to Vodafone was painless - Telefonica turned up at 6pm about 5 days after I got my contract with Vodafone, pulled some wires out somewhere, next morning at 8am Vodafone turned up and reconnected anything.


he should definitely look at tele2/vodafone

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

I think i've agreed with Telefonica now, can you switch anyway?

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## deskofmarlene (May 15, 2010)

Hello,

regarding phone calls, I've installed a "Vonage" modem to reduce my phone bills. (just go to vonage home page, but you will need a ADSL connection first). I've tried many providers but have to say that telefonica were the best (lot of improvements lately in their services).
What the banks are concerned it is very difficult to recommend any in Spain as they do not have native english speakers unless you work with an english bank such as halifax or barclay's.
wishing you good luck
Marie


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Marie how much is Vonage to make calls? On the skype line you only get 120 international mins free with the line rental, i would use that in the 1st day... heeeelp lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Look at the World Unlimited package, it is 8UKP a month and subject to a fair useage policy (never heard of it being enforced) of 10,000 minutes per month / 6 hours a day. I´m not sure what you mean about a Skype line, Skype runs over your ADSL internet line and is nothing to do with your landline


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Look at the World Unlimited package, it is 8UKP a month and subject to a fair useage policy (never heard of it being enforced) of 10,000 minutes per month / 6 hours a day. I´m not sure what you mean about a Skype line, Skype runs over your ADSL internet line and is nothing to do with your landline


Im struggling to find any way of contacting them to discuss packages


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

There are basically three options

1. Pay as you go
2. Unlimited calls in Europe
3. Unlimited calls in the World

You need an internet connection, a computer and ideally a phone or headset

There isn´t much more they can tell you, we use Europe Unlimited and keep some credit in order that we can call mobiles/send text messages to non Spanish numbers. We also have a UK SkypeIn number which gives you a "fixed line" phone number that people can dial into (this requires your computer to be on or you could just buy a wireless Skype phone if that doesn´t suit you)

Skype aren´t a phone company or providing you with a line, merely some free software which allows you to make phonecalls over the internet


----------



## London328 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a thought - we use Skype (with a headset - we got one cheap from http://www.mediamarkt.com/  in Barcelona, they have branches other places). As a back up we also use these people:

JAJAH IP Telephony Platform / Low-Cost International Calls

Started with them because one time I was in a Chinese city surrounded by mountains and Skype just couldn't cope with the connection but Jajah had no problem. It was ridiculously cheap considering calling to UK landline to Chinese mobile and there were no 'nasty' suprises, (no hidden charges, no junk mail) etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> I think i've agreed with Telefonica now, can you switch anyway?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys


have you signed anything yet?


if not - then you've agreed to nothing


if you have they can charge you to cancel


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Nope not signed yet 

But tbh seems like an ok deal, so will see how it goes for net / line rental and get Skype

Also that JAJAH looks interesting


----------



## deskofmarlene (May 15, 2010)

Hi Dolphin!

I can't say, but everything is clearly stated on Vonage's page if you can visit it. Most of the international calls are for free (especially inside Europe) and the monthly fee is about 9 pounds. Hope this is of any help to you. Best regards. Marie


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> have you signed anything yet?
> 
> 
> if not - then you've agreed to nothing
> ...


Sorry to go off topic but i you may be able to help... Sawyers gym in Denia looks good, have you been there before? I like to keep fit and im looking for the best gym in the area for this.. the one on Javea beach doesn't have the relevant equipment for me

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Sorry to go off topic but i you may be able to help... Sawyers gym in Denia looks good, have you been there before? I like to keep fit and im looking for the best gym in the area for this.. the one on Javea beach doesn't have the relevant equipment for me
> 
> Thanks


sorry - me & gyms don't mix

Sawyers does have a good reputation though


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> sorry - me & gyms don't mix
> 
> Sawyers does have a good reputation though



Lol cool how long is the bus from Javea to Denia? I won't have transport straight away


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Lol cool how long is the bus from Javea to Denia? I won't have transport straight away


don't know how long it takes - but here's a timetable


autobuses


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------

